# Are Ferragamo bags worth buying??



## blackcherry88

Hi everyone... I’ve been casually browsing around for my next major bag purchase and the medium Joanne bag in tan calfskin has caught my eye due to its minimalistic design and it’s something not everyone on the street has (unlike Celine Box).

However, my latest contact with Ferragamo’s customer service got me having huge doubts about getting a Ferragamo bag, and here’s why...

Recently, I tried to send in a pouchette (with serial no. beginning with AU21) from the early noughties to replace the shoulder strap which has already split.

It was a gift and thus I do not have any purchase history with Ferragamo. The first Ferragamo boutique I approached just told me point blank that this pouchette is too old and they could not do anything about it. 

A couple of weeks later, I went to another boutique (MBS Singapore) and finally, a sales lady told me she could help me to contact their headquarters and see what they can do about it.

According to her, any (seasonal) Ferragamo product with more than 2-year of age (from the point of purchase) will face significant difficulties when requesting for servicing, especially if spare parts are required during the repair.

I was promised a reply in a couple of weeks but it’s almost a month and I haven’t heard anything from her. I don’t know if it’s my luck lately (I am facing a similar situation with Balmain concurrently, which is another frustrating story for another day) but this whole situation is kind of a turn-off. 

It’s in my understanding that not having a purchase record with the boutique for this particular pouchette would create some bureaucracy complications but my experiences with other brands in similar situations were way better.

I don’t baby my bags and I’ve sent all my bags for servicing at least once, hence customer service is really important to me. If I am going to buy something from the boutique, I am expecting that I can send in my bag for repair like maybe 5-10 years after my purchase and not being turn away after 2 years. 

Having gone through this really makes me wonder if Ferragamo bags are worth buying, and should I pull the trigger on the Joanne bag any time soon... any advice?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## averagejoe

blackcherry88 said:


> Hi everyone... I’ve been casually browsing around for my next major bag purchase and the medium Joanne bag in tan calfskin has caught my eye due to its minimalistic design and it’s something not everyone on the street has (unlike Celine Box).
> 
> However, my latest contact with Ferragamo’s customer service got me having huge doubts about getting a Ferragamo bag, and here’s why...
> 
> Recently, I tried to send in a pouchette (with serial no. beginning with AU21) from the early noughties to replace the shoulder strap which has already split.
> 
> It was a gift and thus I do not have any purchase history with Ferragamo. The first Ferragamo boutique I approached just told me point blank that this pouchette is too old and they could not do anything about it.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I went to another boutique (MBS Singapore) and finally, a sales lady told me she could help me to contact their headquarters and see what they can do about it.
> 
> According to her, any (seasonal) Ferragamo product with more than 2-year of age (from the point of purchase) will face significant difficulties when requesting for servicing, especially if spare parts are required during the repair.
> 
> I was promised a reply in a couple of weeks but it’s almost a month and I haven’t heard anything from her. I don’t know if it’s my luck lately (I am facing a similar situation with Balmain concurrently, which is another frustrating story for another day) but this whole situation is kind of a turn-off.
> 
> It’s in my understanding that not having a purchase record with the boutique for this particular pouchette would create some bureaucracy complications but my experiences with other brands in similar situations were way better.
> 
> I don’t baby my bags and I’ve sent all my bags for servicing at least once, hence customer service is really important to me. If I am going to buy something from the boutique, I am expecting that I can send in my bag for repair like maybe 5-10 years after my purchase and not being turn away after 2 years.
> 
> Having gone through this really makes me wonder if Ferragamo bags are worth buying, and should I pull the trigger on the Joanne bag any time soon... any advice?? Thanks in advance!!


Based on what you mentioned, I would advise against a Ferragamo bag. I recommend Louis Vuitton in this case. They seem to have the best after-sales service so far. Dior and Hermes are pretty good too.


----------



## shopaholicious

After sale service is subject to change.  I would find a local cobbler or reputable 3rd party purse restoration/repair service.  Or get a classic style from LV so spare parts and repair is available for a fee.


----------



## floodette

maybe because ferragamo bag models change quite frequently so they dont have inventories of the parts needed?

i actually never repair my stuffs (i have problem with patent leather in my vara, but the guy said they can do nothing bout it, so i brought it to 3rd party restorer).

but i got my ferragamo bags with huge discounts from reebonz, and the price is definitely very good for a bag with that quality (leather lined, great leather and impeccable workmanship), so i think it is very worth it.

hope that helps somehow.


----------



## blackcherry88

Thanks for the reply everyone!



floodette said:


> the price is definitely very good for a bag with that quality (leather lined, great leather and impeccable workmanship), so i think it is very worth it.



That’s the reason why I am looking at a Ferragamo bag! It’s so hard to find reasonably priced leather lined bags nowadays. I am ok linen or grosgrain lining. Nylon lining are prone to tearing and I loathe suede lining (because they trap almost anything) and microfibre ones are the worst (it’s basically polyester at the price of suede).

And I feel kind of buggy over the fact that I was promised a reply but there were none.

@floodette you bought the bags from Reebonz first hand or pre-loved? I was warned by my YSL SAs to stay away from Reebonz and I had unpleasant experience with them.


----------



## floodette

@blackcherry88 new. i saw some scary stories about reebonz preloved authentication here at tpf (TLDR: they dont know how to authenticate). I got a wonderful cust relation officer in reebonz that has helped me with lotsa my purchase.so sorry that you got unpleasant experience with them.

if u dont mind me asking, what does your YSL SA warn you about?


----------



## blackcherry88

floodette said:


> @blackcherry88 new. i saw some scary stories about reebonz preloved authentication here at tpf (TLDR: they dont know how to authenticate). I got a wonderful cust relation officer in reebonz that has helped me with lotsa my purchase.so sorry that you got unpleasant experience with them.
> 
> if u dont mind me asking, what does your YSL SA warn you about?



My SA told me that they had people bringing in items bought from Reebonz (which they bought as ‘brand new’ items) in for servicing but they turned out to be fakes. And it’s quite a frequent thing to them.

I guess you could try walking in to any of the YSL stores if you are in Singapore and ask them about this they will tell you the same story.


----------



## floodette

blackcherry88 said:


> My SA told me that they had people bringing in items bought from Reebonz (which they bought as ‘brand new’ items) in for servicing but they turned out to be fakes. And it’s quite a frequent thing to them.
> 
> I guess you could try walking in to any of the YSL stores if you are in Singapore and ask them about this they will tell you the same story.



whoa, that's scary indeed!


----------



## De sac

Not sure about after service being poor. I just took in a pair of pumps that were purchased from a department store concession in 2013 for a spare bow and they are now in Italy with a 50/50 chance they have the part.
The store was so kind that I stayed and bought a bag from the classics  collection. If the hardware on that bag gets damaged I was assured that it could be replaced easily.


----------



## JolieS

blackcherry88 said:


> Hi everyone... I’ve been casually browsing around for my next major bag purchase and the medium Joanne bag in tan calfskin has caught my eye due to its minimalistic design and it’s something not everyone on the street has (unlike Celine Box).
> 
> However, my latest contact with Ferragamo’s customer service got me having huge doubts about getting a Ferragamo bag, and here’s why...
> 
> Recently, I tried to send in a pouchette (with serial no. beginning with AU21) from the early noughties to replace the shoulder strap which has already split.
> 
> It was a gift and thus I do not have any purchase history with Ferragamo. The first Ferragamo boutique I approached just told me point blank that this pouchette is too old and they could not do anything about it.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I went to another boutique (MBS Singapore) and finally, a sales lady told me she could help me to contact their headquarters and see what they can do about it.
> 
> According to her, any (seasonal) Ferragamo product with more than 2-year of age (from the point of purchase) will face significant difficulties when requesting for servicing, especially if spare parts are required during the repair.
> 
> I was promised a reply in a couple of weeks but it’s almost a month and I haven’t heard anything from her. I don’t know if it’s my luck lately (I am facing a similar situation with Balmain concurrently, which is another frustrating story for another day) but this whole situation is kind of a turn-off.
> 
> It’s in my understanding that not having a purchase record with the boutique for this particular pouchette would create some bureaucracy complications but my experiences with other brands in similar situations were way better.
> 
> I don’t baby my bags and I’ve sent all my bags for servicing at least once, hence customer service is really important to me. If I am going to buy something from the boutique, I am expecting that I can send in my bag for repair like maybe 5-10 years after my purchase and not being turn away after 2 years.
> 
> Having gone through this really makes me wonder if Ferragamo bags are worth buying, and should I pull the trigger on the Joanne bag any time soon... any advice?? Thanks in advance!!



For years I worked in a job where obvious luxury brands would have been unacceptable. I always carried a Ferragamo bag, usually a Sofia model, and found them to look elegant and chic without in-your-face branding.. On the rare occasions there was a problem, most often a hardware issue, the bag was taken in for repairs no questions asked, no matter the age of the bag or my purchase history. Service was impeccable. In fact my bags made more trips to Italy than I did! 
I wouldn’t hesitate to buy a Ferragamo bag again. It sounds like the problem is with your store, not the brand.
Hope you get satisfaction soon.


----------



## blackcherry88

De sac said:


> Not sure about after service being poor. I just took in a pair of pumps that were purchased from a department store concession in 2013 for a spare bow and they are now in Italy with a 50/50 chance they have the part.
> The store was so kind that I stayed and bought a bag from the classics  collection. If the hardware on that bag gets damaged I was assured that it could be replaced easily.



That’s really nice of them! But I don’t think you are in an Asian country? For some reason after reading Purseforum I feel that customer services are horrible in Asian countries across almost all brands...



JolieS said:


> For years I worked in a job where obvious luxury brands would have been unacceptable. I always carried a Ferragamo bag, usually a Sofia model, and found them to look elegant and chic without in-your-face branding.. On the rare occasions there was a problem, most often a hardware issue, the bag was taken in for repairs no questions asked, no matter the age of the bag or my purchase history. Service was impeccable. In fact my bags made more trips to Italy than I did!
> I wouldn’t hesitate to buy a Ferragamo bag again. It sounds like the problem is with your store, not the brand.
> Hope you get satisfaction soon.



Hmmm they are still selling Sofia in the stores now but not mine... anyway thanks!

I think I will get my pouchette fix elsewhere and gotta give the Joanne a long hard thought (it’s still a very pretty bag to me and it’s a perfect alternative to the Tom Ford Tara on Yoox which I missed out on)........


----------



## klynneann

JolieS said:


> For years I worked in a job where obvious luxury brands would have been unacceptable. I always carried a Ferragamo bag, usually a Sofia model, and found them to look elegant and chic without in-your-face branding.. On the rare occasions there was a problem, most often a hardware issue, the bag was taken in for repairs no questions asked, no matter the age of the bag or my purchase history. Service was impeccable. In fact my bags made more trips to Italy than I did!
> I wouldn’t hesitate to buy a Ferragamo bag again. It sounds like the problem is with your store, not the brand.
> Hope you get satisfaction soon.


I agree.  I get the most wonderful customer service from my local store.  A good friend recently brought in two pairs of shoes and a bag that were all in pretty bad shape and they came back looking brand new!  There was a small charge due to the extent of the damage, but it was very reasonable, especially given how good they came back looking.  I am in the US, so maybe it is a country difference and I'm sorry to hear that OP is having a hard time.  Personally I think that Ferragamo bags are very underrated.


----------



## anniebhu

I am normally a BV fan but my other go to brand is Ferragamo. I like very much the quality, it’s understated luxury and elegance as well as value for money.


----------



## De sac

Yes and as an update they can be believed when claiming to replace bag hardware no issues on my new bag - my 6yo shoes are back, much quicker than expected, bow replaced and looking brand new (for only £40!).


----------



## Danzie89

I just purchased this Abbey crossbody from TRR. I don’t understand how this bag never became popular. It’s well made, a great size to carry the essentials, and is sophisticated without seemingly “old lady-like”.


----------



## Samantha S

Danzie89 said:


> View attachment 4653226
> 
> 
> I just purchased this Abbey crossbody from TRR. I don’t understand how this bag never became popular. It’s well made, a great size to carry the essentials, and is sophisticated without seemingly “old lady-like”.




That's a beautiful bag. I don't understand why it's not popular too. This is such a statement piece.


----------



## Danzie89

Samantha S said:


> That's a beautiful bag. I don't understand why it's not popular too. This is such a statement piece.


 Thank you! It’s been my daily bag (when it’s not snowing or raining) and it’s continued to hold up beautifully. I love how no one else has it, yet the quality is outstanding and timeless.


----------



## Samantha S

That makes it even more exclusive that not many people are having it.


----------



## LMT899

blackcherry88 said:


> Hi everyone... I’ve been casually browsing around for my next major bag purchase and the medium Joanne bag in tan calfskin has caught my eye due to its minimalistic design and it’s something not everyone on the street has (unlike Celine Box).
> 
> However, my latest contact with Ferragamo’s customer service got me having huge doubts about getting a Ferragamo bag, and here’s why...
> 
> Recently, I tried to send in a pouchette (with serial no. beginning with AU21) from the early noughties to replace the shoulder strap which has already split.
> 
> It was a gift and thus I do not have any purchase history with Ferragamo. The first Ferragamo boutique I approached just told me point blank that this pouchette is too old and they could not do anything about it.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I went to another boutique (MBS Singapore) and finally, a sales lady told me she could help me to contact their headquarters and see what they can do about it.
> 
> According to her, any (seasonal) Ferragamo product with more than 2-year of age (from the point of purchase) will face significant difficulties when requesting for servicing, especially if spare parts are required during the repair.
> 
> I was promised a reply in a couple of weeks but it’s almost a month and I haven’t heard anything from her. I don’t know if it’s my luck lately (I am facing a similar situation with Balmain concurrently, which is another frustrating story for another day) but this whole situation is kind of a turn-off.
> 
> It’s in my understanding that not having a purchase record with the boutique for this particular pouchette would create some bureaucracy complications but my experiences with other brands in similar situations were way better.
> 
> I don’t baby my bags and I’ve sent all my bags for servicing at least once, hence customer service is really important to me. If I am going to buy something from the boutique, I am expecting that I can send in my bag for repair like maybe 5-10 years after my purchase and not being turn away after 2 years.
> 
> Having gone through this really makes me wonder if Ferragamo bags are worth buying, and should I pull the trigger on the Joanne bag any time soon... any advice?? Thanks in advance!!


I just purchased my first Ferragamo bag, although I have not used it yet, am in love with the quality of the bag, the design, and the lack of overbranding. I purchased the Rainbow Sophia in Black (a medium I believe). I am also wondering if Ferragamo bags are worth the money, but I like the idea, they are under the radar when you consider how expensive Chanel has gotten lately and I am hearing the quality has decreased in their materials.  I am also in alignment with not wanting to have the same handbags as every other person walking down the street. I wanted to suggest an alternate for repairs in addition to the recommendation by another poster below to find a good cobbler.  I would consider an excellent Tack (Saddle) shop with a Master Saddler on-site as they are very skilled in working with fine leather goods for equestrians (saddles, boots, other leather goods for horses).   I hope this helps.  Lynn


----------



## LMT899

blackcherry88 said:


> Hi everyone... I’ve been casually browsing around for my next major bag purchase and the medium Joanne bag in tan calfskin has caught my eye due to its minimalistic design and it’s something not everyone on the street has (unlike Celine Box).
> 
> However, my latest contact with Ferragamo’s customer service got me having huge doubts about getting a Ferragamo bag, and here’s why...
> 
> Recently, I tried to send in a pouchette (with serial no. beginning with AU21) from the early noughties to replace the shoulder strap which has already split.
> 
> It was a gift and thus I do not have any purchase history with Ferragamo. The first Ferragamo boutique I approached just told me point blank that this pouchette is too old and they could not do anything about it.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, I went to another boutique (MBS Singapore) and finally, a sales lady told me she could help me to contact their headquarters and see what they can do about it.
> 
> According to her, any (seasonal) Ferragamo product with more than 2-year of age (from the point of purchase) will face significant difficulties when requesting for servicing, especially if spare parts are required during the repair.
> 
> I was promised a reply in a couple of weeks but it’s almost a month and I haven’t heard anything from her. I don’t know if it’s my luck lately (I am facing a similar situation with Balmain concurrently, which is another frustrating story for another day) but this whole situation is kind of a turn-off.
> 
> It’s in my understanding that not having a purchase record with the boutique for this particular pouchette would create some bureaucracy complications but my experiences with other brands in similar situations were way better.
> 
> I don’t baby my bags and I’ve sent all my bags for servicing at least once, hence customer service is really important to me. If I am going to buy something from the boutique, I am expecting that I can send in my bag for repair like maybe 5-10 years after my purchase and not being turn away after 2 years.
> 
> Having gone through this really makes me wonder if Ferragamo bags are worth buying, and should I pull the trigger on the Joanne bag any time soon... any advice?? Thanks in advance!!


Hi,
I just purchased my first Ferragamo bag and also do not baby my bags. Although I have not used it yet, am in love with the quality of the bag, the design, and the lack of overbranding. I purchased the Rainbow Sophia in Black (a medium I believe). I am also wondering if Ferragamo bags are worth the money, but I like the idea, they are under the radar when you consider how expensive and accessible other brands are, and I am looking for a great designer bag that will hold up and not see their bags on every other person walking down the street. I wanted to suggest an alternate for repairs in addition to the recommendation to find a good cobbler by another poster below. I would consider an excellent Tack (Saddle) shop with a Master Saddler on-site as they are very skilled in working with fine leather goods for equestrians (saddles, boots, other leather goods for horses). I hope this helps. Lynn


----------



## ILP

In terms of quality...YES!  Ferragamo bags are worth buying.  Quality workmanship and materials.  Bags are leather lined.  In terms of retail value...probably not.  Ferragamo is way more appreciated in Europe than in the US. If you live the US you probably won’t get a super high value if you try to resell.


----------



## ILP

ILP said:


> In terms of quality...YES!  Ferragamo bags are worth buying.  Quality workmanship and materials.  Bags are leather lined.  In terms of retail value...probably not.  Ferragamo is way more appreciated in Europe than in the US. If you live the US you probably won’t get a super high value if you try to resell.


I meant to say “resale value”, not “retail value” but I’m unable to edit my comment.


----------



## lovely_bag

JolieS said:


> I always carried a Ferragamo bag, usually a Sofia model, and found them to look elegant and chic without in-your-face branding..


Yes! Today I discovered the Giancini, so easy to wear and elegant.

I guess I finally reached the age where I can acknowledge the value within.

At the same time I am a happy LV owner.

Maybe it's because of Covid-19, but somehow my deep love for Italy grew stronger over the past year.
And it is a family run business.  

PS: I live in Austria.


----------



## Jktgal

I have this and purchased it at twice this price from TRR in the past. Current price (177$) is a steal that I am tempted to get another one as back up. Someone get this bag! Quite a steal compared to quality, timelessness, functionality. This is such a great bag. Wonderfully light yet no skimping in leather and craftmanship quality.  Raffia AND phyton. You can wear it across seasons and it fits SO MUCH. Mine is probably 9 yrs old but no lifting of scales, raffia still tight, etc.
Meg love hers.










						Purseonals: Salvatore Ferragamo Small Tote in Raffia and Python - PurseBlog
					

Although I own hundreds of bags, I find myself hunting through my collection to find a bag that I love and will end up carrying for weeks at a time. Sometimes I change out my bags often…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Farkvam

I can't speak to after-sales service beyond two years because my service experience was within one year, but based on my Vara Bow Mini Bag, Ferragamo bags are totally worth it.  It has stood up miraculously to every demand I've placed on it, very hard wearing and excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## parijang

I like the shiny hard cowhide leather bag.


----------

